# open challange....top this..post something



## beardo (Feb 2, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=er8HBGqbmWQ&feature=PlayList&p=5FD747461DA082C8&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=3


----------



## beardo (Jun 28, 2010)

[youtube]er8HBGqbmWQ&feature=PlayList&p=5FD747461DA082C8&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=3[/youtube]


----------



## meowmixx101 (Jun 28, 2010)

Haha http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-ap5Fp2T6c


----------



## beardo (Jun 28, 2010)

[youtube]Z-ap5Fp2T6c[/youtube] yeah that was cool [youtube]-v-JA0JQXGw[/youtube]


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 30, 2010)

[video=youtube;Mnf3R9yztxM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mnf3R9yztxM[/video]
[video=youtube;tbg3lOiL9gw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbg3lOiL9gw[/video]


----------



## blazin256 (Jun 30, 2010)

man that bo yo shit was hilarious but here nothing beats this
[youtube]Ebi-_o_3dgs[/youtube]

hahah but seriously this shit right here reigns supreme
[youtube]brYY3Dri7xw[/youtube]

and this is second
[youtube]KwyOfqbP8JU[/youtube]

wax got skill tho, i gatta listen to more of his shit.


----------



## odbsmydog (Jul 1, 2010)

[video=youtube;95hAZIS_i34]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95hAZIS_i34[/video]


----------



## beardo (Nov 6, 2010)

[youtube]cegdR0GiJl4[/youtube]


----------



## The Ruiner (Nov 7, 2010)

[video=youtube;pJkmTdoYQYE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJkmTdoYQYE[/video]


----------



## beardo (Nov 14, 2010)

[youtube]hSnUwA6c67k[/youtube]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 15, 2010)

[video=youtube;lz1_gHUu7HE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lz1_gHUu7HE[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 15, 2010)

lol sorry...was rockin out to that song just now

[video=youtube;SmqXKbxDoJ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmqXKbxDoJ0[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 15, 2010)

classic shit...

*oh you mad cuz im stylin on you*

[video=youtube;TOYPUjOQVeQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOYPUjOQVeQ[/video]


edit..damn whats with all these what really happened videos..was just lookin for the battle


----------



## growwwww (Nov 15, 2010)

That first video is amazing!!!


And first, i think this video bombs it!!! [youtube]q4N_sTfhtjs[/youtube]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 15, 2010)

[video=youtube;OVh_Uc7Lk1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVh_Uc7Lk1g[/video]


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 15, 2010)

beardo said:


> [youtube]cegdR0GiJl4[/youtube]


 hahahahaha HAHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHAHAH A A AHAHAHA WHITE GIRL SINGING HAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA WHITE GUY RAPPING AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHAH WHITE GIRL SINGING HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAA


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 15, 2010)

PAP POOOSE PAP POOOOOOOOSE!!!

[video=youtube;-1QErE8TaG0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1QErE8TaG0[/video]


----------



## beardo (Nov 16, 2010)

[youtube]Hv3lwVMYBqo[/youtube]


----------



## beardo (Nov 16, 2010)

[youtube]Wh5nXepzTsc&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## beardo (Nov 19, 2010)

[youtube]qKY77r5WbTc[/youtube]


----------



## ogkush21 (Nov 20, 2010)

[video=youtube;Hizl_SEn9dM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hizl_SEn9dM[/video]
J-Dilla


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Nov 20, 2010)

[video=youtube;K4XD5MTMACg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4XD5MTMACg[/video]
[video=youtube;MzWxf7tf3Qo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzWxf7tf3Qo[/video]
Tiny ass chicken sandwiches its outlandish kid


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Nov 22, 2010)

[video=youtube;rWuWTjt4JN4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWuWTjt4JN4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## potlosophy (Nov 22, 2010)

this made me laugh so hard when i first saw it just have to share it with you all  ...... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZrEWwbjMK4


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Nov 22, 2010)

potlosophy said:


> this made me laugh so hard when i first saw it just have to share it with you all  ...... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZrEWwbjMK4


 hahahaha..wtf that guy is nuts..didnt he just hit play on his lap top?


----------



## chuck taylor (Nov 22, 2010)

[video=youtube;RVmhXK3OMl0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVmhXK3OMl0[/video]


----------



## beardo (Nov 23, 2010)

[youtube]7hTWuN0WCu4[/youtube]


----------



## beardo (Nov 23, 2010)

[youtube]2pa9D7VthXU[/youtube]


----------



## chuck taylor (Nov 23, 2010)

[video=youtube;iFiPANvxfDg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFiPANvxfDg[/video]


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Nov 26, 2010)

[video=youtube;VBTBMfqet4Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBTBMfqet4Q[/video]
[video=youtube;uELQtA5TQpA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uELQtA5TQpA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Nov 26, 2010)

[video=youtube;xqmlw0dDMTA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqmlw0dDMTA[/video]


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Nov 26, 2010)

[video=youtube;6UoaRS3bE6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UoaRS3bE6g[/video] "my dandy voice makes the most anti choice grammy grannies panties moist" - paul barman
[video=youtube;thABL7wiS0M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thABL7wiS0M[/video]


----------



## beardo (Dec 13, 2010)

[youtube]I0mknY1l2AU[/youtube]


----------



## beardo (Dec 27, 2010)

[youtube]xJyBNOxm4zM&feature=sub[/youtube]


----------



## beardo (Jan 12, 2011)

[youtube]ZsO4w7hTdWE&feature=recentlik[/youtube]


----------

